# Conundrum about sex of pup.



## lulupit (Jul 16, 2014)

Hi all. We were so fortunate to have had 8 awesome years with a female Vizsla, Reba, before she was taken this past July to Hemangio. We lost our 10-year old lab within a month due to other issues we knew were pending. It was devastating...especially because we weren't sure we were going to add any more dogs to our life. Well, we immediately realized that we couldn't live without a dog in the family. We have 3 teenage boys. 

Stars aligned and I found a breeder I really connected with. I contacted him on a whim after we lost our lab and found out one of his bitches was due any day. The family really wanted a female. More stars...4 females in the litter. Fast forward. 2 were claimed by the breeder's close friend which left 2. Multiple visits and we've found ourselves totally smitten with a black collared boy. He has lots of energy playing but totally calms when on the lap. Bites gently. Gazes in your eyes. Scores middle of the road in temperament vs. the dominant and independent 2 females who are CRAZY!

First off, shout out if you love your male Vizsla. I was so taken with our princess, Reba, that I feel like I'm blocking the obvious. Secondly, did you change your mind about the sex of your pup upon meeting them? 

Just looking for folks who have been through this! 

Thanks a million!
~Laura


----------



## emilycn (Jul 30, 2013)

get one of each!


----------



## Rbka (Apr 21, 2014)

When we decided to get a v we wanted a female and were totally committed to that decision....
But one can't predict how many males/females per litter and we ended up having to pick a male!

When we met them, we found that the male puppies were less hyper/crazy and we now totally love our male v. Amazing personality just as you described: playful, independent, & calms when put in a lap or picked up. Would love a female v someday but in the near future my spouse & I are dreaming of a 2nd male!!

Good luck with your decision!!

Ps- here's a video of us visiting our future Nico -- he's the sleepy one on my lap and the other ones are females -- they were always so hyper!!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qptd2JIDJAc‎
‎


----------



## lulupit (Jul 16, 2014)

Thank you! Yes, perhaps we'll add another in the future but 3 teenagers and 2 puppies might just send me clear over the edge.


----------



## lulupit (Jul 16, 2014)

Thank you for the video, RBKA (Rebecca?). That's how this little guy is except the loveliest the girls ever were was when they crashed and burned. And it took awhile. Haha. Appreciate your feedback!


----------



## CatK (May 29, 2013)

When we were looking for a pup I wanted a bitch (because we grew up with bitches) and the OH wanted a dog. We ended up getting a little boy pup and I absolutely adore him. He is the softest, most loving animal I have ever met. I would now happily have either/both sexes.


----------



## Canadian Expy (Feb 27, 2013)

We have a male, and we feel so fortunate that he ended up being ours. At the time I wasn't sure whether I wanted a male or a female. 

When we went to see the pups there was only one male left unspoken for. We had a chance to sit down with the pups before we knew which pup of the six could be ours. Funny enough, my husband and I both fell for the black collared pup of that litter (must be something about black collars)  , and this was the pup that was available! Our boy wandered over to my husband and curled up on his lap (I swear he knew which of us he needed to win over!), while the other pups were crazily jumping on and biting at me, as well as each other. 

I would follow your instinct and go with the pup that you and your family have fallen for. 

Whatever your decision, congrats on your new addition!


----------



## Janders (Feb 27, 2014)

Gus is our first male dog. We had always had labs in the past but after our 14 year old passing just couldn't go that route again. We are totally in love with our male Vizsla. I don't have a female Vizsla to compare him too but he is very loving and attentive to us. He does seem needier that the female labs I've had in the past but I think that's a Vizsla thing - not male vs female. He is a perfect fit for us.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

What I have found with dogs in general.
Females love you, but the males fall in love with you.
The males stay in the goofy clown stage longer when just playing around.
My male is 5 years old now. While he is a serious hunter, he's still a big goofball around the house.


----------



## MeandMy3 (Feb 27, 2013)

I can't speak for vizslas, because we only have a female. However, we have 3 female labs and also a male pup and he is the best dog ever. I agree with TR - females love you, but the males fall in love with you. I fought hard not to keep him, but in the end, my step-daughter and husband double teamed me. He is a great addition and I wouldn't trade him.


----------



## samkins (Apr 15, 2013)

We were set on a female pup, for months we waited, we had first pick and all. Then we met the parents, and i ABSOLUTELY fell in love with the sire. He was the sweetest most loving boy I could imagine. Super Velcro even with strangers and while the female was nice etc. I had fallen in love with the male. We got in the truck and i told my husband I wanted a male just like his sire. 

We ended up with a male pup and couldn't be happier with our choice.


----------



## miru (Sep 9, 2014)

Hello,

After having a female Golden REtriever,Tara who was the kindest ,sweetest female dog ,we thought we will change the race and the sex of our dog!(history of not making comparisons or feeling we had replaced her)

So Leo our vizsla boy arrived in july.No black collar and we had to choose him on skype(seeing puppies play and cuddle with their breeder!!)
Great choice...nice,soft and funny he loves giving and receiving ...sensitive and smart...would not change him for a million!

Good luck with your choice! Hope you will find your beloved puppy no matter what sex you choose

Miru


----------



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

Right here! I LOVE my male Vizsla! I have nothing to compare him to as he is my only dog and the only dog I've had. He is a complete goofball! We love the females that we have come across as well though. I think whichever sex you choose, you'll adore that dog. I'm sorry for the loss of your dogs. I hope this works out for you and your family!


----------



## lulupit (Jul 16, 2014)

Thank you all for your advice, opinions and stories. They helped greatly. Chili, the black-collared male, joined our family last Saturday. Wow! I seriously can't believe it's been just a week. I feel elation, frustration & sleep deprivation simultaneously all the time right now. Ha! Welcome to puppyhood! 

Chili has been amazing sleeping through the night in his crate from the get go (which is in our bedroom) but wasn't so keen on the daytime (one in the kitchen area). I literally spent the last week with him and it was not getting better at all. This weekend came and I decided it was time to reclaim my life. I've been doing positive reinforcement with the crates since he came home. Doors open, surprise treats, etc. All was good until I actually closed the door on the kitchen crate. I decided to use a spray bottle with water as I was feeling that a week was time to make some progress. This worked amazing with him and took very few times. Now, I can crate him for a hour or more (haven't gone more than 1.5 hours but he easily could) at a time and we can either be cooking in the kitchen or going to church/grocery/etc. and he's fine. He may whine a little bit but more in mild protest and then he relaxes and goes to sleep. When I come back, he wakes up and is totally mellow until I open the door and he's thrilled I'm home. Then I take him immediately to potty.
We've been working with the bells for potty since he came home. Just yesterday, he started ringing them on his own. That being said, I'm not letting him leave my side so whether it's fully ingrained is yet to be determined.
I've also started clicker training and he's picked up on looking me in the eye and sitting very quickly. This is new to me so I've been amazed at how quickly he's learning!
Aside from all of this training...he spends much of his time just chillin' with us and enjoying being spoiled rotten! He's been meeting different people and dogs but keeping things to a minimum until he gets more acclimated. Getting braver all the time but still shakes with new experiences.
Just a long/brief update on life with my new male Viz. And only time will tell how he compares to our lovely female, Reba. I will say...he's totally loving and doesn't like for us/me to be out of his sight. This is so nice when trying to keep an eye on a puppy!! Makes things a tad bit easier. ;-)
But he's endearing and oh, so lovable! I can't imagine just a week later not having kleiner Mann (little man in German due to having a student from Berlin with us for the year) in our lives.
Enjoy your Vizslas no matter what the sex...they're all the best of dogdom!


----------

